# покупка аккордеона weltmeister



## sgoncharova (21 Ноя 2011)

Подскажите, есть ли разница, где приобрести аккордеон weltmeister - в Германии или России? они одинаковые по качеству?

Нужна модель weltmeister topaz 37/96/IV/11/5. В Германии он стоит 1889 евро, в Москве 83700 рублей, то есть примерно одинаково. Посоветуйте, место, где можно его купить дешевле, лучше в Питере. И что значит с итальянскими голосами - это в Германии так написано. Я в аккордеонах не разбираюсь, хочу сделать подарок брату. спасибо


----------

